# Metro DC Cooking and Entertaining Show Photos



## DWSmith (Nov 5, 2012)

The banner WildBaor had made was bright and I thought it was the best banner at the show. Certainly it was the most original.





Our initial booth set-up was done so the knives would be given the best visibility to the attendees. The corner was open to the main aisle and a side aisle as well.







The knives did generate a lot of interest. Almost everyone who pased by at least gave the display a glance. The tuna sword Butch brought was a real attention getter.






The floor was quite full on Saturday morning. Although I believe the attendance was a little lower than what was predicted, the people who were there knew what they liked and paid attention to the displays. David (WildBoar) talkeed non-stop for both days and engaged everyone who showed even the slightest interest.

I hope next year was can do it again and maybe with a larger booth and more participation.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Great to hear that it worked well, especially when you were competing against a stand with the world's best cutlery (see last picture) 

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, you should've challenged the cutco guys to a knife fight!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2012)

I found one blog already up that features the show. They have a pic of the Werther Cutlery booth, and the blogger was commenting on how it scared him a little that the knives were out front on a magnetic strip...

Our booth was much cooler -- you could walk up and we would encourage you to pick up the Tuna Sword :cool2:


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2012)

Some more pics


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 5, 2012)

What a nice looking booth! My wallet shivers in fear upon seeing such a sight!!!
Is that a 50lb bag of onions on the floor over there, or are you just happy to see me !!!!
Seriously, what did you do with the onions?


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Is that a 50lb bag of onions on the floor over there, or are you just happy to see me !!!!
> Seriously, what did you do with the onions?


Sadly, nothing!

The game plan was to chop/ slice up onions, carrots, celery, eggplant, potatoes, etc. in the booth and cook up batches to hand out in sample cups (got a couple skillets and an induction burner tucked away back there). I was figuring handing out food samples would draw people to the booth. Only it was so busy, I did not have a chance to chop up anything, let alone do any cooking.

My wife and I also baked 3 batches each of lemon/ black pepper biscotti and almond/ cinnamon cantuccini on Thursday/ Friday, and she made 6 loaves of a rustic Italian bread. But we barely handed out any samples of the biscotti/ cantuccini, and no bread. Well, she did give a nice slice of bread to one French guy we befriended who was working a nearby booth. Turned out the cutting boards, Tuna Sword, Meteorite Knife, etc. were enough of a draw that we didn't need the food after all.

Suffice it to say there will be a BIG batch of onion soup ready for our monthly cooking club this Sunday night :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope the boards sold, and you didn't have much to take back to the shop.


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 6, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Great to hear that it worked well, especially when you were competing against a stand with the world's best cutlery (see last picture)
> 
> Stefan



I wanted to haul a REAL knife down to their booth but thought better of it. I didn't want to embarrass them (yeah right) and I was a little afraid of cutting someone accidentally as I walked down the aisles. Besides, we were busy enough I really didn't have that time to waste.

On the other hand, I did speak with a lady who bought a board who had purchased a set of Logo knives (Guy Ferere) earlier. And she seemed to be a very smart lady?!

I did sell a lot of boards but I had hoped for more. Maybe the election has given people the jitters. Some were willing to spend, others seemed very apprehensive. If we attend next year maybe the results will be better.


----------



## steeley (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice booth gentleman !

Better not to scare the cutco guys there just kids anyway .


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 7, 2012)

I just finished updating the wildboarskitchen dot com website with a picture gallery from the show + close-ups of a lot of the items that I shot at home last night and earlier this evening. I was privledged to be able to show off all of this wonderful work! I did not get pics of 4 of Butch's knives (I got too busy while the show was underway, and he took them home after the show), but I think I got everything else.


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW, Great looking booth, and by the sounds of it you guys had alot of fun and met some cool people! The photos and the web site are awesome, Thanks Dave and Dave. for all the hard work and time that went into promoting, setting up, tearing down, web design and well everything.

God Bless YA
Randy


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 9, 2012)

added some more pics to the Show gallery last night (www.wildboarskitchen.com). Still hoping I can get some from Butch for the knives I did not have a chance to photograph.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 17, 2013)

Just 2 weeks until the 2013 version! The booth will be twice as big as last year, so BoardSmith will have more room to display cutting boards/ lazy susans up front. I'll once again be telling the DC peeps about the wonders of Del, Pierre, Randy, Butch and Steve Goodson, plus Marko and even KKF. It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## bahamaroot (Oct 17, 2013)

Hope you guys do well at the show and have a chance to enjoy yourselves a little too!


----------



## DWSmith (Oct 18, 2013)

Normally I don't stray from what I normally do at shows but the upcoming MCES in Washington, DC will be an exception this year.

I am a member of the North Carolina WoodWorkers. In that group there are woodworkers of every description, from the beginner, to the novice to the serious amateur to the few pros that post and share on the site. Not very much different from KKF except the main materials are a little different. The photo below is what I will be bringing this year. A good friend from the Raleigh, NC area is a top notch lathe artist and specializes in segmented turnings. Each piece is a large collection of individual pieces which must be fitted precisely into a ring then attached to another ring until it is large enough to be turned. One piece has almost 1600 individual pieces in it and there is not one gap in any of the joints. 

I can appreciate artistry in any form and when I see the knives that are shown here I realize the effort and skill which has to go into each one. I can also recognize skill when it comes to woodworking and I believe you guys can appreciate it also.




If anyone has any questions or comments I will be happy to answwer then as I can.


----------



## Bill13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, That is amazing.


----------

